# Crows this morning?



## lastflighttaxidermy (Jul 12, 2010)

Anyone out for one last hurrah?

Im 5 for 5 right now. And enjoying the waterfowl everywhere. Great morning to be out


posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## lastflighttaxidermy (Jul 12, 2010)

Well ended with the 5. Great morning with the pup!

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Deerkiller11 (Sep 9, 2011)

I was out this morning killed 2 but missed some others and yea there was waterfowl every where.Good morning!!!


_Posted from Michigan-sportsman.com App for Android_


----------



## lastflighttaxidermy (Jul 12, 2010)

Good! Someone else was out there keeping them birds honest. Now we gotta wait till sept to try em again!

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## roger15055 (Dec 27, 2011)

Today i went one for one Told myself nice way to end the season BUT i think i just may have to slip out in the morning


----------



## lastflighttaxidermy (Jul 12, 2010)

Well roger you go back out?

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## roger15055 (Dec 27, 2011)

Yes-It was drizzling all morning could not get nothing to come in:sad: But on the bright side i was still in the woods better than spring cleaning. Did you get out? Also we only have five months till Aug 1st opening day!!!


----------



## lastflighttaxidermy (Jul 12, 2010)

No, i had to do that spring cleaning stuff. And work on a bunch of birds to stay caught up on taxidermy. Looks like ill wait for aug also now.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## MuddyPaws1 (Apr 7, 2011)

Darn things are driving me nuts around the house right now. They are in the garage, chasing the chickens, eating the dog food and if you leave the windows down on the truck they will go right in there.

:rant:


----------



## bowhunter19 (Sep 15, 2009)

MuddyPaws1 said:


> Darn things are driving me nuts around the house right now. They are in the garage, chasing the chickens, eating the dog food and if you leave the windows down on the truck they will go right in there.
> 
> :rant:


So shoot them? 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------

